# Biggest Loser Club



## Adrienne (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I popped in here a long while ago and have put on weight since then rather than lose 

So here I was watching TV and caught the programme Obese - A year to save my life and I cried.  They could have been talking about me.  She is 3 years younger than me and 3 stone bigger.  

So I started surfing - unfortunately not literally as it is dark and that would have been silly  and I have just joined up to the Biggest Loser Club online for a year.  I have no idea how I'll do, I have no illusions of how rubbish I am at this but I have about 10 stone to lose.   

I am hoping around 5 stone this year and then 5 the next but who knows.

I know what I'm like and I imagine I will to my best at ignoring this Weight Loss Group which is daft but I seem to have had head in sand syndrome for donkeys years now.  

I'll pop in maybe in a few months and let you know if I lost or put on, anything can happen in this game. 

Good luck to the rest of you, you are all doing fantastically by all accounts.  

And a Happy New Year to you all


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good Luck Adrienne........the trick for us all no matter how little or how less we want to loose is to set ourselves small goals and hopefully those small goes with time will add up to the large goals. 

Ideally I would like to loose 3 stone........so my first step is to loose half a stone. 

Keep in touch x


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 3, 2012)

Good Luck Adrienne 

And a Happy New Year to you too


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 7, 2012)

So just finished day 4 and am feeling very righteous about it all.  I am following the food which is delicious and easy and also the exercise.   

I walked 1 mile yesterday briskly and in 20 minutes.  Never done that before. Today was a rest day and tomorrow I have another 20 minutes brisk walk. They break you in slowly, I think this will get more as I go on.

Weigh in is Wednesday morning.  Am enjoying it so far which makes a change


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry Adrienne just spotted this all the best with this I hope you hit all your targets.

A belated happy new year to you and Jessica x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2012)

Adrienne said:


> So just finished day 4 and am feeling very righteous about it all.  I am following the food which is delicious and easy and also the exercise.
> 
> I walked 1 mile yesterday briskly and in 20 minutes.  Never done that before. Today was a rest day and tomorrow I have another 20 minutes brisk walk. They break you in slowly, I think this will get more as I go on.
> 
> Weigh in is Wednesday morning.  Am enjoying it so far which makes a change



Well done Adrienne, good luck with the weigh in  It's good that you enjoy the food and that they have started you off gradually. I always find these programmes when they are shown on the tv are very misleading when they show people who aren't used to exercise seemingly going through hugely difficult tasks right from the start, which could be downright dangerous. I've been a runner for 30 years but I still have to break myself back in gradually after a week off so that I don't do myself an injury!  I look forward to hearing of your further progress!


----------



## Copepod (Jan 8, 2012)

1 mile brisk walking in 20 mins is a great start, Adrienne. Good luck with weigh-in.

Don't rule out any activity that you enjoy, particularly if your daughter enjoys it too! Eg scooters, bikes, geocaching etc.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 8, 2012)

Hiya

Thanks guys.

Funnily enough I keep meaning to start geocaching and I will but I want to get a bit fitter first.   I know exactly what I'm like and instead of brisk walking as I am starting to do now (going in 30 minutes actually before a relax in the cinema) I'll be ambling alone to find a geocache, so it is on the cards definitely.


For lunch today I have had a low fat beef subway and a large latte, yep it is part of the eating plan.    They calorie count it and feature it in so long as you stick to what they say you can have. 

I can have an Indian takeaway this week as well (obviously I can swap this in and out) but it means half a chicken curry (which is fine, Jessica can have the other half) and boiled rice.   I might count the calories in Chicken Tikka without any sauce and substitute as I may get a bit more meat that way with no sauce.    

So far so good.

My favourite is cajun salmon with homemade salsa.    I took a photo but no idea how to get a photo on here, I've tried before but it is delicious.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 8, 2012)

I am hoping I've attached the photo !


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well done Adrienne. First steps of a long journey and all that !

That photo looks lovely (the food not the photo). I think as long as you're having good food with some variety, that feels like it's a treat, you're more likely to stick to it and it then becomes the norm.

And the walking is a winner all round. Take a camera with you so you start to go out with a purpose, along with the geocaching. 

I can barely jog 100 yards so need more time outside too. On which note, off to help put birds to bed. 

Rob


----------



## Copepod (Jan 8, 2012)

Adrienne said:


> Hiya
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 8, 2012)

You sound as though you have got off  to an excellent start Adrienne


----------



## ypauly (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope you achieve what you set out to, sadly I don't have any advice but then again the others seem to be saying all the right things anyway.



Good luck


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Adrienne, so sorry I missed this and well done you.
It certainly sounds like you are enjoying it and that is the main thing.

I hadn't heard of the Biggest Loser online - want to tell us more about it?


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 12, 2012)

Well it was my first weighing in day yesterday morning.

I got a chest infection which is not great and walking briskly is a bit hindered.  I'm on antibiotics and steriods since Monday, great eh !

Anyway I stood on the scales and have* lost 6lb *whooooppppppeeeee

So since yesterday morning Jessica and I were at Gt Ormond Street Hospital.  Just check ups and all ok yesterday and today.  We stayed in the GOSH hotel which was great but it also meant eating out lots.  I think I did ok after a fashion.  After the first appointment we went off to Ripleys Believe it or not.  Great place but not worth the price, luckily I got in free as Jessica's carer.  We then walked to Chinatown and ate dim sum but not lots so that was ok.  But we then had cake, not great but lovely cake.

However we then walked back up Regents Street, Carnaby Street (always a bit let down)  and more roads before giving up and going back to the hotel so hopefully did enough walking.

Back into it from tomorrow morning so hopefully not too much damage.  We shall see


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well done Adrienna what a great start


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2012)

Adreinne thats absolutly brillaint well done x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow Adrienne! That's brilliant! Well done!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 13, 2012)

A Fanatastic start Adrienne. I watched the programme for the first time this week. Gosh they work hard don't they?


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 4, 2012)

I bought some Biggest Loser soups online last week and will be having them either for lunch or my evening meal as i have been struggling for quite some time to lose weight even though i go to the gym 3 times a week so am hoping the soups will give me the kick start i need - will let you know how i get on


----------

